# Nodak trip



## fowlclucker (Aug 26, 2011)

Well my buddies and I have made two trips to nodak so far and I though I would post some pics to share.


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Aug 22, 2009)

Great Pic's
Thanks For sharing


----------



## huntingtim08 (Sep 17, 2004)

Nice Shooting! Thats a beautiful pintail in the last pic!


----------

